# Help : Bowtie



## Zibiolo (3 Avril 2009)

Yop,

je sais que ce n'est pas spécialement la bonne section pour poster ça, mais d'un point de vue réactivité et connaissance de bowtie, ça doit être idéal. Donc prière de ne pas me taper pour si peu ! 

Alors mon souci : j'ai téléchargé Bowtie sur le site, de même que les thèmes proposés (ceux de base là) mais quand je double clique sur l'icône, il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de thèmes installés. J'ai lu le fichier qui est avec, il parle de plusieurs endroits dont entre autre bowtie -> content -> themes (j'ai pas trouvé de dossier themes d'ailleurs) dans lesquels j'ai essayé de placer les thèmes en question mais ça n'a pas eu plus d'efficacité !

Une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Il faut juste que tu cliques sur les thèmes et ils vont s'installer et Bowtie démarrera.


----------



## Zibiolo (3 Avril 2009)

Ah. lol ^^ Je n'y aurais pas pensé !

Merci beaucoup 

Edit : et si je veux changer de thème, je double-clique sur le nouveau?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Pour changer de thème tu fais un clic droit sur bowtie et dans préférences tu peux changer les thèmes.


----------



## Zibiolo (3 Avril 2009)

Vu !
Donc c'est juste pour installer les thèmes que je double-clique dessus, juste ?

Et après, le dossier avec les thèmes que j'ai téléchargé, je peux le jeter, ou je dois le garder ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Avril 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Vu !
> Donc c'est juste pour installer les thèmes que je double-clique dessus, juste ?
> 
> Et après, le dossier avec les thèmes que j'ai téléchargé, je peux le jeter, ou je dois le garder ?


Bonjour,
Perso je les ai gardées. Je ne pense pas que l'appli les garde en mémoire si on les jette (à confirmer).
J'ai donc un dossier Bowtie avec les thèmes et l'application dans "Applications".


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Les thèmes s'installent dans Bowtie.app même .


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les thèmes s'installent dans Bowtie.app même .


Oui bien sûr, c'est ce que j'ai fait aussi. 
Ce que je veux dire (comme le demande Zibiolo) c'est qu'en fin de compte je ne sais pas si l'appli garde les thèmes en mémoire si on les jette une fois installés ?
Comme les plugins ou thèmes de FF par exemple.
Je me suis mal exprimé avec ma réponse au-dessus :


PoorMonsteR a dit:


> (...) Je ne pense pas que l'appli les garde en mémoire si on les jette (à confirmer). (...)


J'aurai dû dire : "Je ne _sais pas si_ l'appli...".


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Il les jette, je crois tu n'as qu'à essayer .


----------



## YOANNS (9 Septembre 2010)

bonjour

en double cliquant sur le theme que j'ai téléchargé bowtie s'ouvre mais rien ne se passe
svp qq1 pour m'aider?


----------



## Fìx (9 Septembre 2010)

YOANNS a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> en double cliquant sur le theme que j'ai téléchargé bowtie s'ouvre mais rien ne se passe
> svp qq1 pour m'aider?



Va dans les préférences de Bowtie et choisi ce thème! 

Le fait de double cliquer installe le thème, mais ne remplace pas automatiquement l'ancien!


----------



## YOANNS (9 Septembre 2010)

c'est ce que j'ai fait , le theme est activé mais rien ne se passe . et c 'est pareil pour les themes préinstallés ...


----------



## Scalounet (9 Septembre 2010)

YOANNS a dit:


> c'est ce que j'ai fait , le theme est activé mais rien ne se passe . et c 'est pareil pour les themes préinstallés ...



tu as mis de la musique au moins ? 

j'dis ça, on sait jamais 

sinon, bien-sur que tu peux les jeter, une fois installés dans Bowtie, il est inutile de les conserver ailleurs !  

dans la dernière version de Bowtie, une fois que tu as double cliqué sur le thème que tu veux voir dans la banque, il te suffit de faire "apply" et le thème s'installe ! 
tu peux même les virer si tu n'en veut pas !


----------



## YOANNS (9 Septembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> tu as mis de la musique au moins ?
> 
> j'dis ça, on sait jamais
> 
> ...




bah oui c'est exactement ce que j'ai fais, ni celui que j'ai importé, ni ceux pré installés ne s'installent ! il ne se passe rien apres avoir appuyer sur apply


----------



## Scalounet (9 Septembre 2010)

YOANNS a dit:


> bah oui c'est exactement ce que j'ai fais, ni celui que j'ai importé, ni ceux pré installés ne s'installent ! il ne se passe rien apres avoir appuyer sur apply



quand tu mets une zique avec Itunes, et qu'ensuite tu ouvres Bowtie, tu as quoi comme thème sur le bureau ? 

Rien ?


----------



## YOANNS (9 Septembre 2010)

juste le titre de la zik


----------



## Scalounet (9 Septembre 2010)

YOANNS a dit:


> juste le titre de la zik



et as tu la possibilité de connaitre le thème qui correspond a ce titre ? 
histoire de voir a quoi ça correspond... 

si non, je serais toi je désinstallerais Bowtie et je le réinstallerais 

si tu le fais, utilise AppCleaner afin de tout bien virer.


----------



## maiwen (26 Octobre 2010)

coucou, 

je me suis dit que j'allais poster ici plutôt que dans les desk : 

j'ai remarqué depuis quelques jours que bowtie n'était plus sur mon écran ... je le relance et tout  ... et puis au bout d'un moment pareil, il n'y est plus. Il est pourtant prévu qu'il se lance au démarrage, j'ai vérifié dans les préférences ... j'ai enlevé la fonction lancer au démarrage et je l'ai remise, ça n'a rien changé. En plus je ne redémarre pas si souvent que ça donc c'est pas forcément qu'il se relance pas au démarrage mais il a l'air de quitter à d'autres moment, sans que je m'en rende compte (le fourbe !)

ça vous arrive ?


----------



## Rémi M (26 Octobre 2010)

@maiwen Quand tu dis qu'il y est et puis plus, c'est que pendant une musique, il affiche bien la musique, et puis à un moment il disparaît même si la musique continue à être lue ?


----------



## maiwen (26 Octobre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> @maiwen Quand tu dis qu'il y est et puis plus, c'est que pendant une musique, il affiche bien la musique, et puis à un moment il disparaît même si la musique continue à être lue ?



oui voilà c'est ça ... là par exemple, je l'ai lancé quand j'ai écrit le message ... et là j'écoute de la musique mais bowtie n'est plus là, ni sur mon bureau ni dans l'icône dans la barre de menus ... il quitte tout seul quoi.


----------



## wath68 (26 Octobre 2010)

J'essayerai de le réinstaller par dessus la version actuelle,
ou au pire, si ça ne s'est pas arrangé après ça, une suppression et une réinstal complète.

 réinstal complète de Bowtie hein, pas de l'OS

Edit : ou peut-être juste virer le fichier .plist pour commencer


----------

